# Téléchargement automatique des musiques, apps et livres



## regsam (3 Juillet 2011)

Dans les réglages du Store de l'iPad, on a la possibilité de cocher 4 cases : Musique, Apps, Livres et puis Cellulaire.
Il se trouve qu'une de mes amies se plaint de ne pas avoir le poste Musique dans sa liste .

Que doit elle faire ?


----------



## lineakd (4 Juillet 2011)

@regsam, as-tu un compte US?


----------



## regsam (4 Juillet 2011)

J'ai personnellement deux comptes dont un US.
Mais il ne s'agit pas de moi (chez moi tout est en place correctement ), mais d'une amie qui elle n' a pas de compte US.


----------



## lineakd (4 Juillet 2011)

@regsam, en suivant le lien sur mon précédent message, tu aurais pu y lire ceci: 



> Vous pouvez activer les téléchargements automatiques pour la musique,2 les applications ou les livres sous « Téléchargements automatiques ».





> 2Les téléchargements automatiques ne sont actuellement disponibles quaux États-Unis.


----------



## regsam (4 Juillet 2011)

Mea culpa
J'aurai dû effectivement lire le lien avant de répondre. 
Merci


----------



## Doerpi (26 Octobre 2011)

Qu'en est - il aujourd'hui ? j'ai un compte FR où il est possible d'activer le telechargement de musique automatiquement, mais sur le compte DE d'un ami c'est impossible pourquoi ? 

Du coup comment peut il transferer automatiquement ses achats de musiques ?

comme on peut le voir dans les pub avec icloud ??


----------

